# JINTROPIN 100 IU KIT GREEN LIDS



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

First off, been using my current source for over 3 years and trust him 100%. He informed me the following Jintropin gets very good response and repeat orders but not the original Jins as they were slammed by the Americans a few years back. I ran a pregnacy test on one of these, came back negative for HCG.

So I don't need anyone telling me they are fake!

What I want to know is if anyone is/has used them? What the results were, anyone had them tested or indeed had their bloods tested etc?

We know even genuine anabolics are hard to come by nowadays and there are a lot of good generics/UGL's about producing quality gear, so the same might be the case with HGH.

Now, someone must be using this. Guys??


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Davidmc1961 said:


> First off, been using my current source for over 3 years and trust him 100%. He informed me the following Jintropin gets very good response and repeat orders but not the original Jins as they were slammed by the Americans a few years back. I ran a pregnacy test on one of these, came back negative for HCG.
> 
> So I don't need anyone telling me they are fake!
> 
> ...


Just because they don't contain HCG doesn't mean they will contain HGH.

I thought genuine Jin's have a polystyrene insert in the box. Like ones found in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213651-genuine-jintropin-10-iu.html

Although I could be wrong. Just try them and see?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Also they look similar to these:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213445-fake-jintropin-lab-results.html


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

dusher said:


> Just because they don't contain HCG doesn't mean they will contain HGH.
> 
> I thought genuine Jin's have a polystyrene insert in the box. Like ones found in this thread:
> 
> ...


Yes I see that, but i'm not saying mine are genuine, as my source told me these are NOT original Jins. But produced by another facility when the original was temporarily shut down, owners don't want it known these are imported so serial numbers not logged on the system. Trust my source.

Just looking for feedback on anyone who has/is using these green tops?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

dusher said:


> Also they look similar to these:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213445-fake-jintropin-lab-results.html


Yet i see in another thread the exact same ones came back positive for HGH after he had bloods tested. This is a minefield!!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Yet i see in another thread the exact same ones came back positive for HGH after he had bloods tested. This is a minefield!!


Tell me about it. If you trust your source then just give them a try.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

dusher said:


> Tell me about it. If you trust your source then just give them a try.


Been on them 2 weeks now. Only taking 2iu a day 6 on 1 off for anti-ageing/health purposes as i am nearly 52. Not on cycle at the moment, been clean about 2 months.

I know HGH takes time to show so intend to run for 6 months, but sleep seems to be sounder/deeper already.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Been on them 2 weeks now. Only taking 2iu a day 6 on 1 off for anti-ageing/health purposes as i am nearly 52. Not on cycle at the moment, been clean about 2 months.
> 
> I know HGH takes time to show so intend to run for 6 months, but sleep seems to be sounder/deeper already.


Look out for better skin next, should appear tighter. If that's the case they it should be fit for purpose and just continue doing what your doing.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

dusher said:


> Look out for better skin next, should appear tighter. If that's the case they it should be fit for purpose and just continue doing what your doing.


Will let you know the outcome mate. By the way if you use HGH, which brand is it? Any recommendations?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Been on them 2 weeks now. Only taking 2iu a day 6 on 1 off for anti-ageing/health purposes as i am nearly 52. Not on cycle at the moment, been clean about 2 months.
> 
> I know HGH takes time to show so intend to run for 6 months, but sleep seems to be sounder/deeper already.


Fcuk me dave you look great for your age! What's you background if you don't mind me asking? You must have competed with that physique ?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

fastcar_uk said:


> Fcuk me dave you look great for your age! What's you background if you don't mind me asking? You must have competed with that physique ?


Thanks, but no i've never competed i my life. Trained nearly 5 years straight in a spare room with free weights only and no more than 5 reps per set. Genetics i guess!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Davidmc1961 said:


> Thanks, but no i've never competed i my life. Trained nearly 5 years straight in a spare room with free weights only and no more than 5 reps per set. Genetics i guess!


*WHAT!!* thats it!! im packing it in and taking up golf!


----------



## gaxx (Feb 15, 2013)

Davidmc1961 ,what are your results with the HGH, is it good? I have the same one.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Its fake mate thats for sure. But like blue hearts danabol ds. Its a fake that does what it says on the tin. Fact.


----------



## gaxx (Feb 15, 2013)

You're right mate. I did serum test and showed 0.2ng/ml after three hours. I returned it.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Can you not multi ****ing quote :blink:


----------



## gaxx (Feb 15, 2013)

eddu.rm said:


> Hey Gaxx. Are you stating in fact that it is a fake?


Yes, it's fake!


----------

